# S. pretiosa ooth care



## Justin (Jul 20, 2007)

Any tips for incubation please?

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 20, 2007)

> Any tips for incubation please?Thanks,
> 
> Justin


The last time i incubated the ooth, it was kept at 70F (night) and 80F (day). Mist the ooth lightly every other day, and it hatched out in 38 days. Hatchling needs very good air ventilation and almsot no misting is required.


----------



## Justin (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, how long before I should seperate them?


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

As Yen said. Also, the ootheca I had hatched over about 3 days. The majority emerging the first day, then about 5 coming out for the following 2 days.

I kept them together until about L4, and didn't have any issues at all. But I separated them just out of precaution.


----------

